# Aged Tequila Experts???



## SingleMaltScott (Jan 13, 2007)

I've had several over the years, and sadly, not one stands out.
Anyone wanna put in their :2???

Thanks!!!


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you talking about a typical tequila anejo or some super-premium aged xx years bottle? As far as anejos go, I like Don Julio and Herradura pretty well.


----------



## txmatt (May 22, 2004)

Well here is the only a spirit I only have nothing to contribute save for

u







I don't like tequila and you can't make me. NAAA NEEE NAAA NEEE I AM NOT LISTENING!!!


----------



## havana_lover (Feb 15, 2007)

Not a fan.. Last time I drank tequila I ended up in mexico..


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

SingleMaltScott said:


> I've had several over the years, and sadly, not one stands out.
> Anyone wanna put in their :2???
> 
> Thanks!!!


I actually like Reposado's and Silvers the best which are minially aged. The super old ones taste too much of oak and lose IMHO their Agave flavor.

My Fav's for sipping neat are Herradura Reposado, El Tesoro (Silver and Reposado), and Don Julio (Silver and Reposado). For mixing drinks, nothing beats Sauza Hornitos for value (Its 100% de Agave).


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

Bigwaved said:


> These threads cost money. That is all there is to it...


:tpd:

This was from the "RUM THREAD", but I think it still applies.

Somebody STOP THIS MADNESS - Actually I can't wait to see what we have in here. I am interested in a "sipping" tequila.

Cheers - Come on Matt, expand your libations horizon!!!!,

BillyBarue


----------



## SingleMaltScott (Jan 13, 2007)

I have the Reposado (rested Tequilas) and found them to be an amazing compliment to spicey cigars like Ashton VSGS.


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

SingleMaltScott said:


> I have the Reposado (rested Tequilas) and found them to be an amazing compliment to spicey cigars like Ashton VSGS.


Tequila is not often heralded as something to pair with a cigar, but the times I have done the two together its worked nicely.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Tequila is my spirit of choice to accompany a good cigar. It invites a rich cameroon wrapper of whatever you got in the humi.

We are talking sipping here...not shooters or mixing. Although most good tequilas don't mind mingling with some nice citrus and simple syrup.

Sipping tequila can also act as a pace car for my puffing, allowing a bit of a palette cleanser as well. It offers the opprotunity to rest my cigar for a moment.

My staple standby is Cazadores Anejo, smooth, carmel and vanilla notes supported by the sweetness of agave. It also has a nice reusable bottle. I pay $39.99 for a Liter.

When I can get it I like to savor 1800 Gran Reserva Tequila Anejo, Del Nuevo Milenio. I went through two bottles a while back before I realized how hard it was to get.  

I have also enjoyed Centenario Plata Blanco, very clean and warming with citrus high notes.

I would be remiss if I did not mention Scorpion Anejo Mezcal, this is a smooth earthy nectar loaded with smokey sweetness.

So get yourself one of those little skinny tequila shot glasses 3/4 full of cactus juice, pick out a cigar, sit back and light up.:tu


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

There is only one tequila I would drink.... (Not true, I would drink most any with alcohol in it.) But this is the best tequila I have ever had.

I have had the patrons, don julios, cabo wabo, but Herradura Seleccion Suprema is the best. Very smooth.










Also, my mexican friends all put their tequilas in the freezer. They say it makes the tequila much smoother....


----------



## volfan (Jul 15, 2006)

El Tesoro (every variety) is the best tasting sipping tequila I have ever had. I have not had the El Tesoro Paradiso (Anejo tequila aged in cognac barrels) but hope to soon.

scottie


----------



## jkim05 (Feb 26, 2007)

i like the 1800 tequilas, but there are too many other good tequilas to name here.


----------



## SingleMaltScott (Jan 13, 2007)

Thanks for the input, I am pretty sure I've tried most of these.
Anyone here had the El Mayor?


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

SingleMaltScott said:


> Thanks for the input, I am pretty sure I've tried most of these.


Your welcome, so what did you think of the 1800 Gran Reserva Tequila Anejo, Del Nuevo Milenio and the Scorpion Anejo Mezcal?


----------



## mikey202 (Dec 29, 2005)

txmatt said:


> Well here is the only a spirit I only have nothing to contribute save for
> 
> u
> I don't like tequila and you can't make me. NAAA NEEE NAAA NEEE I AM NOT LISTENING!!!


Darn!!! I was gonna hold you down and force feed you some Cabo Wabo...don't be SKEERED!!!:ss

well, I've had my share of Jose Cuervo, Two Fingers,El Toro:BS ,Sauza....The best I've ever had were of course Don Julio, Patron and Cabo Wabo... all silver. Never had any Anejo's...so.....I guess I'm not much help.:al


----------



## muziq (Mar 14, 2005)

My recent fav anejo is Leyenda del Milagro--when properly (read: slightly) chilled, nice floral aromas come through over the oak, with a slight zing on the tongue (as opposed to the usual burn that accompanies *every* Cuervo, Patron, Hornitos, and Heradura I've ever had). 

Cabo Wabo is nice, too, but the Milagro is my pick.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

muziq said:


> My recent fav anejo is Leyenda del Milagro--when properly (read: slightly) chilled, nice floral aromas come through over the oak, with a slight zing on the tongue (as opposed to the usual burn that accompanies *every* Cuervo, Patron, Hornitos, and Heradura I've ever had).
> 
> Cabo Wabo is nice, too, but the Milagro is my pick.


I like the sound of that...I will keep and eye out for it. Thanks


----------



## snowboardin58 (Dec 2, 2006)

Cabo Uno. Cabo Wabo's very very expensive and very limited production tequila. http://www.tequilasource.com/cabouno/ $230 is the cheapest you can find it online(one place). Most are $255. Never had it but I have the Anejo and it is very good tequila. VERY good.


----------



## EastBay (Jun 2, 2008)

Anejo is usually too oaky, and oak overtakes the flavor. Reposados have some oak aging, no more than 11 months worth (Anejos are over that) and do show better balance of flavor, IMO. Blancos are not aged in oak at all and may be a bit too "raw" because of that, although do show the real flavor the best. 

Cazadores Reposado is probably the best QPR on the market, very clean tequila with great flavor profile, yet no headache the next day. Anejo is good as well.

I stick to small producers. Try Partida, fairly new on the market, but worth the price. Currently my favorite (Reposado). I was introduced to it by the wine manager at an LA place that carries over 80 premium tequilas, this one easily stands out.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Here is a new favorite of mine, Amate Anejo, be careful their website is kind of obnoxious with Flash & sound in fact I am not going to even list it.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

tzaddi said:


> Tequila is my spirit of choice to accompany a good cigar. It invites a rich cameroon wrapper of whatever you got in the humi.
> 
> When I can get it I like to savor *1800* Gran Reserva Tequila Anejo
> 
> I have also enjoyed *Centenario* Plata Blanco, very clean and warming with citrus high notes.


I have both 1800 and Centenario Anejo and both are great. Don Julio Anejo is good too. I have amassed a lot of Tequila as my parents spend 4 months a year in Mexico.

I too find Tequila a good match for a robust cigar like Bolivar or Juan Lopez.


----------



## macjoe53 (Jul 8, 2007)

El Mayor Anejo is an excellent sipping tequila and my current favor to kick back and enjoy slightly chilled and with a good cigar. I had a 1/2 bottle of the reposado left last month which my killed off while house sitting for me. He said it was better than his Don Julio.

He replaced it with a full bottle of the Anejo so I can't complain.

www.elmayor.com/


----------



## bhertzing (Jan 24, 2008)

I'll occasionally sip on a bit of Tequila Aficionado Reposado. I will keep it in my freezer. Very smooth but strong to my taste.

This post has me reaching for my bottle of Corralejo Reposado. I find it a great after-work drink.


----------



## Czubaka (Jul 25, 2009)

I'll put in my recommendation for Don Julio 1942. Perfect sipping tequila, definitely my favorite, but pricey ($120).


----------



## pitbulljimmy (Aug 1, 2009)

I have to put in a vote for El Jimador Resposado. My folks brought a bottle back with them from the Mayan Riviera... the _BEST _sipping tequilla I've ever had, hands down.


----------



## rottenzombie (Jun 11, 2007)

I am inspired to try some new things by this thread.Thanks,I have been stuck in a rut and didn't know it.I thought Patron silver was the best stuff ever. I am going to search for new brands now.Woo Hoo a new obsession.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

I love good tequila, but I wouldn't have thought of pairing it with a cigar. My thought is that the more complex ones seem to have age, and that gets expensive. If I'm going to spend that kind of $$ I would rather sip it on its own. I also have doubts that a lesser-aged tequila can stand up to a cigar. May try it once though...


----------



## Robudda723 (Oct 6, 2009)

Shooting for me is Patron Silver ($60 a bottle), Sipping tequila I get Patron Platinum ($180 a bottle) but oh so smooth. And yes I keep my tequila in the freezer and do not ruin with salt or lime. And please do not hurt my feelings by putting good tequila in a mixed drink.

Rob


----------

